# Interior Mildew



## WildRed (Jul 4, 2010)

I have an issue. I had our camper parked in storage over the winter and when I opened it up this spring I noticed mold on my carpet under the dining table. My guess is that I should have vented the camper somehow while it was parked, but I didn't know how to do this without water getting in when it rained or snowed.

So my questions:
1. How do I clean and kill the mold without damaging my carpet?
2. What do I need to do differently to keep it from coming back in the future?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## WildRed (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

I haven't seen anything that would indicate that a leak was the culprit. My guess is that it was a simple matter of not being ventilated while it sat parked. After I posted this question this morning, I did some additional searching on the board. It looks as though the Max Air mod may be in my not so distant future to help stop this issue before it happens again.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

MaxxAir on all my vent covers. Stored outside and leave the vents open all the time 24/7/365 and never had any musty smell in trailer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> MaxxAir on all my vent covers. Stored outside and leave the vents open all the time 24/7/365 and never had any musty smell in trailer.


..so you close it every 4th year on Leap Year for the day?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We need a "like" button


----------



## JimandDeb (Apr 13, 2010)

WildRed said:


> I have an issue. I had our camper parked in storage over the winter and when I opened it up this spring I noticed mold on my carpet under the dining table. My guess is that I should have vented the camper somehow while it was parked, but I didn't know how to do this without water getting in when it rained or snowed.
> 
> So my questions:
> 1. How do I clean and kill the mold without damaging my carpet?
> ...


Try using a moisture absorber such as DampRid during the times you have your trailer sealed up. We live in the dry climate of California and have been surprised at how much moisture is absorbed when we use one of these things.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

In addition to the above nentioned venting and use of adsorption dehumidification devices, you need to make sure you don't have moisture getting in somewhere. Theoreticaly, the amount of moisture of the interior of a trailer in storage should remain constant, even though the relative humidity will change with the temperature. Once any "excess" moisture gets soaked up in the dehumidification device, it should stay at levels low enough not to encourage mildew.

The problem comes when you have a small leak somewhere that lets additional moisture into the unit. Check everywhere for even the slightest leak!


----------

